# Char-Griller & Smoker "Mod"



## scruffyfm (Jun 27, 2011)

I started my first smoke today.  When setting up for it last night I realized a simple modification that may reduce the hot/cold side issue.  I have a horizontal smoker with side wood burner (pic provided) and have read that they have issues with the side closest to the burner being hotter than the side furthest (logically so).  The charcoal grate in mine is connected to a pan rounded to match the contour of the smoker and has hangers that allow you to adjust the height to adjust the heat.  Since I am not using a heat source in the smoke I thought, "What if I turn this upside down and hang it just above the inlet from the burner?"  So, I tried it and it worked.  I THINK this will help distribute the heat throughout the smoker instead of it being so concentrated on the burner side.  There is still a gap between the "heat distributor" and the burner wall, so it isn't a perfect setup, but I do think it is a better setup.  Thoughts?


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 27, 2011)

I do the same thing and I also put a tin pan full of water at that end to absorb some energy from the flames.

Let us know how it goes for you.

And don't forget the Qviews.


----------



## venture (Jun 27, 2011)

Some do that with success.  I use the small water pan method and leave the tray in its original position and lowered.  I get by with this because I use a lot of disposable drip pans, and they can be configured to give a baffle effect.  With experimentation and a couple of good probe therms you should be able to get a 5 to 10 degree differential across the  grate.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scruffyfm (Jun 27, 2011)

Everything seemed to work pretty well.  Had to make an on-the-fly mod with the chimney because I had difficulty maintaining the temp.  I burned through twice the wood in the first 4 hours as I did the second eight hours (after the mod).  Attached this bathroom exhaust flex-duct to the bottom of the chimney during active smoke...had my annual allotment of smoke in the lungs and eyes.  Gonna figure out a more permanent solution before the next smoke.


----------

